# Ladder mounting point leaking (?)



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I recently had to remove and re-seal a roof-light on my Autosleeper Windsor, and while accessing the roof using the fixed ladder it seemed to me that one of the mounting points on the roof had a little play in it. Logic says that where there is play there is also the possibility of water ingress, so I want to remove the ladder and reseal the mounting points. 
Does anyone know whether the nuts/plates/whatever these bolts are screwed in to are captive - ie that they will not disappear into some inaccessible cavity behind the interior wall boards if the bolts are removed??

All advice gratefully received - this is one of those irritating little things that, once planted in the mind, refuses to be ignored.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Tony,
They are likely to be visible on the inside of your van , similair to your bike rack fittings

Raymond


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers for the quick response Raymond - I'll take a look tomorrow. It occurs to me that the roof mountings are directly above the shower, which _might_ present a problem. Come to think of it, the mountings on the back panel will also intrude into the shower... :-k

Like I said - something for tomorrow.

Tony


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Tony have put a comment on your other post elswhere, as there is another Windsor owner there that may be able to help if he sees your post


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Tony,

If your bathroom is a similar layout to mine, I have an A/S Executive, you can access the ladder fixing points by removing the sink assembly. On mine all the fixing points are well sealed.

Mark


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Not a removal sink like the Exec. Just had a look and the bathroom wall needs to come out


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

dodger148 said:


> Not a removal sink like the Exec. Just had a look and the bathroom wall needs to come out


Yes, I've had a look this morning and there is no sign of any mounting points intruding into the shower area. To get at the inner end of the ladder mounts would obviously involve removing the bathroom wall board and the ceiling panel - so that's a definite "can't be doing with that" then.

Time to give Autosleepers a call methinks, unless anyone has any info on whether the inner end of the mountings are captive or not...

Thanks for the input so far chaps.

Tony


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Would have thought Spinney or Todds could handle that Tony


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to update anyone interested: Autosleepers have told me that the ladder on this and similar models is fixed with "coach screws", and removal and replacement for resealing is a simple, straightforward job.

Let's hope so....


----------

